# Hobbies suitable for FM/CFSers?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

What sort of hobbies, pastimes, leisure activities (call them what you will!) do you enjoy that your Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome allows you to do?I am not able to continue with some of my hobbies and interests, but with those that I can, I find them rewarding and theraputic. They're not exactly restful activities as as you know, everything takes up precious energy, but they're so relaxing. Needlework - tapestry and cross stitch. I have made a William Morris tapestry that I'm making into a cushion, and am working on a Gustav Klimt inspired design at the moment. Greetings cards - I recently started doing this. Using pressed flowers, mulberry paper, rubber stamping, photocopying designs and using them on cards. I don't get to play the piano much now, but still do a little. Gardening I've adapted to container gardening, mainly herbs so there's no bending down or digging. What do you enjoy doing?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Susan,You can play the piano? Awesome! It has always been a dream of mine to be able to play the piano; unfortunately, I just can't seem to learn how to read notes, let alone understand them!! I have several CD's now that are just piano music or instrumental with piano included. I love 'em! It's such a pleasant sound. Very relaxing and leaves me with a calm feeling.I like to walk and exercise (when I feel up to it)---I'm suppose to do it everyday but, aw' shucks, who wants to be that good at something







. I use to downhill ski (hubbie and I learned to downhill ski at age 41 and 46---can you believe that?!). I hope that we can still get back on the slopes for a few "beginner runs" someday---we are now at the ripe 'ol age of almost 53 and 59!!!). I love to read mystery and mystery romance, and murder mysteries.I like to decorate the house.I like to work in the landscaping---planting flowers and shrubs and caring for them -- it gives me great pride to see those plants come to life with foliage and flowers. And it brings back some fond memories of my Grandmother.I like to go to the movies. Hubbie and I "splurge" on the weekend matinee bargain and usually see a movie at least every other weekend. Oh, the smell of that popcorn!







We like "action" movies best, and lately there have been some real good ones on. Some of my favorites are based on true stories. This weekend our youngest son is driving over and we'll all go to see the new one with Mel Gibson starring -- it's about the war in Vietnam. My all-time favorite movie, though, is "Pretty Woman". The next best is "The Bridges of Madison County" (a real "tear jerker"--I went with a friend--Larry wouldn't go to that one). "E.T." is another one that pulls at my heart strings! I know, I know, those were "years" ago, but still good!!! And then there's the first movie of "Home Alone", we laughed so hard. And "Grumpy Old Men" is another.Okay, I'm done for now!!







Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Me too, me too. I've always wanted to play the piano. It is a dream of mine. When I was a little girl my mom & dad bought me a piano and I learned to play "God Save The Queen". Ever since then I've always love listening to piano music. Have either of you heard of Debbie Danbrook? Her music is very relaxing. As for hobbies, I use to do folkart painting (not as much now, because I can't sit at a table for a long time), but I still dabble in it small time. I also love to garden (can't wait for summer). Not the greatest for the fm, but I try to pace myself. Of course, yoga,yoga,yoga. Haven't been too good lately, but still going to my classes once a week. I also do a little sewing (for my little nieces) and pace myself with that too. I also do furniture refinishing (hubby and I are into buying and selling antiques). Like Feisty, I also enjoy reading. Mainly, self-help books & true crime. I just took out a book from the library called "A Child Called It" an autobiography by a man named Dave Pelzer. I believe this is the first book in a series, but I read them backwards. His latest book I read first. It's his true life story about child abuse and then living in the fostercare system and how he overcame his hardships. He was on Oprah about a month ago and I found him to be very inspirational.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I almost forgot another thing I enjoy doing is staying in touch with all my wonderful friends on this board. It's not a hobby, but a necessity to keep my sanity. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I crochett and read, I love reading encyclopedias because I have a shorted attention span these years and the articles are fairly short, and I love to learn things, I have completed the set I have here, but they are 25 years old, so I need a new set. I love searching the internet, reading about all religions & races, I think people are so interesting and science, health, cooking, just about everything. But I can see some people are so much better at it (Susan is a whiz for one)I like making preserves, especially pickles & jams.I love making crafts, I spend many hours designing my own ideas and using recyclables like cardboard, old clothing, bottles & cans, I hate landfills,and I hate waste. I sell most of my crafts at local fleamarkets when I'm up to it, or store them for xmas gifts (thank goodness)Spending an afternoon with my grandchildren, they make me laugh.I love a good cause, and frequently get involved with things that come my way. But my all-time favorite thing is good old fashioned camping, with a tent,and all my kids and the babies, sleeping on the ground, cooking over an open fire, camping like this is not FM friendly I suppose but it doesn't bother me terribly, in some ways I feel better (but I hate sleeping in a tent when its raining, uuuurrrrgggg!)When I feel half decent I love my life. Today I love my life (my husband made me some gluten free Chocolate fudge-who wouldn't love life)







Lori


----------

